
Show HN: Kaneskii – A different take on content aggregation and discussion - aaya
https://kaneskii.com/
======
aaya
Hello!

I thought it would be interesting to play with some of the incentives
underlying social content aggregation.

The idea is to measure content by its value to users and to enable
contributors to be rewarded for sharing high-value content.

I tried to cater the design to mobile devices and one-on-one interactions.

Because of the dollar barrier, the vast majority of posts and replies won't
have any votes. Content that actually generates activity should hopefully be
interesting and different from what's surfaced by unqualified popularity.

Other notes:

\- replies are just posts

\- accounts are optional

\- light/dark theme (click the arrow icon)

\- Vue SPA + Firebase with plans to move to SSR (Nuxt)

~~~
usrme
How are you combating against people putting vast amounts of money and
effectively deciding what is worth discussing?

~~~
aaya
The main countermeasure is that each vote can only move the score by one
point.

Regardless of how much of an additional tip a voter decides to give to a
poster, the voter would have to vote N times to move the score by N points.
This becomes less economical as the overall user base grows. But more
generally, I think that money already plays a huge role in deciding what is
worth discussing. From promoting a blog post on Facebook to lobbying, we see
this kind of influence across media throughout society.

On one hand, reputation matters on Hacker News because of the high-value
culture maintained by users and administrators. But this doesn't scale past a
certain size, and reputation becomes something that not everyone can earn or
buy on equal terms. Consider celebrity accounts on Twitter bootstrapped with
fake followers or karma farming and vote manipulation on Reddit.

On the other hand, I think one way to look at this project is as a micro-
crowdfunding platform for interesting ideas with curation serving as a form of
gamification or competition.

While I think that being explicit with money might have an interesting effect
on what content gets surfaced, it might also be interesting to maintain a
subreddit with mirrored content to compare the results.

